# Full grass livery?



## dressagelove (11 March 2016)

Looking for somewhere, anywhere, which might offer full grass livery all year round? bit of a long shot?


----------



## faerie666 (11 March 2016)

Arley Moss near Northwich do.


----------



## JennBags (11 March 2016)

You want to look for retirement livery I'd say.  I'm pretty sure GG on here does it, she's in Wiltshire.


----------



## webble (12 March 2016)

Holme farm Mickle Trafford do it and there is a place near Barrow village too


----------



## xxcharlottexx (15 March 2016)

May be worth speaking to mcguinesses in smithills. Not grass livery as such but when I was looking at yards they had a group out of mainly youngsters out 24/7 (haylage put out in winter) which may be suitable?  Not that far from you.


----------

